

The Dark Side Wins: Lucasfilm Shuts Down Star Wars Fan Movie Marathon - nextparadigms
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110708/13501215021/dark-side-wins-lucasfilm-shuts-down-star-wars-fan-movie-marathon.shtml

======
ColinWright
Not only am I not a lawyer but I'm also not in the States, so I don't know.
But haven't there been cases where someone has failed to defend their rights
(copyrights, patents, whatever) and thereby been ruled to have _lost_ those
rights?

Perhaps Lucasfilm simply, by default, defends their rights to avoid the gamble
in the courts of losing them.

